# Hace, desde, desde hace



## Serenity87

*Hace, desde, desde hace*
Qualcuno saprebbe spiegarmi la sostanziale differenza tra questi tre avverbi? *P*erchè in alcune traduzioni ho visto che vengono utilizzate indistintamente. E' cosi? Sono uguali?


----------



## Agró

Serenity87 said:


> Qualcuno saprebbe spiegarmi la sostanziale differenza tra questi tre avverbi?perchè in alcune traduzioni ho visto che vengono utilizzate indistintamente.E' cosi?Sono uguali?


*Hace*: _Hace _19 años vine a España. (19 anni fa...)
*Desde*: Vivo en España _desde _1990. (...dal 1990) 
*Desde hace*: Vivo en España _desde hace_ 19 años. (...da 19 anni)


----------



## Neuromante

Sono completamente diversi.

*Hace* seis días: Sucesse sei giorni fa
*Desde* invece fa referenza a distanza

*Desde hace* seis dias: In conseguenza significa che sucede *gia* da sei giorni


È poi adesso che mi fermo a riflettere: *Hace* non è un verbo e *desde* una preposizione?


----------



## Serenity87

Si in effetti le traduzioni che ho visto erano uguali in italiano ma differivano in spagnolo,per questo è nata la mia confusione. Poi si,io ho cercato in alcuni siti prima di domandare qui e c'era scritto avverbi. Lo studio da poco lo spagnolo quindi possibilissimo che io abbia scritto una stupidata però sempre guidata dal web 
Grazie mille a tutti c*o*m*un*q*ue*, ora ho le idee più chiare.


----------



## Neuromante

Guarda che il mio dubbio è genuino, mica ti prendo in giro. In fatti mi è dal fatto che si possa dire.
Hace tres días
Hacía tres días
Harán tres días
Etc


Tu in italiano li tradurreste come...?


----------



## dirk_mdn

Tre giorni fa.
Tre giorni prima.
???

Quello che è sicuro è che in italiano non si può coniugare come in spagnolo.


----------



## 0scar

¿Y así?

Tre giorni fa.
Erano tre giorni.
Saranno (faranno?) tre giorni.


----------



## Estopa

Neuromante said:


> Hace tres días
> Hacía tres días
> Harán tres días => Hará tres días
> Etc



Se trata de un uso impersonal del verbo "hacer" y siempre va en singular, igual que hace (no "hacen") y hacía (no "hacían").


----------



## dirk_mdn

0scar said:


> ¿Y así?
> 
> Tre giorni fa.
> Erano tre giorni.
> Saranno (faranno?) tre giorni.



No.


----------



## 0scar

¿No por qué?
Se necesitan argumentos para ser tan categórico.


----------



## dirk_mdn

Non si usano e non si sono mai usati, che altri argomenti vuoi che ti porti?


----------



## Neuromante

Oscar, tu segunda traducción creo que es incorrecta. Si no me equivoco sería: Era da tre giorni. El resto las veo bien.



Eso sí, les recuerdo que el hilo va sobre "hace" "desde" "desde hace" y lo que yo puse fue solo un pequeño listado para que se entendiera el por qué dudo que "hace" sea un adverbio.


----------



## Agró

Neuromante said:


> Oscar, tu segunda traducción creo que es incorrecta. Si no me equivoco sería: Era da tre giorni. El resto las veo bien.
> 
> 
> 
> Eso sí, les recuerdo que el hilo va sobre "hace" "desde" "desde hace" y lo que yo puse fue solo un pequeño listado para que se entendiera el por qué dudo que "hace" sea un adverbio.


*hace* no es adverbio ni preposición, es sólo el verbo *hacer*, con función de preposición de tiempo, lo mismo que *fa* en italiano.
hace tres días: tre giorni fa.


----------



## Neuromante

Ya, pero en el post inicial se dan como adverbios las tres formas, de ahí viene la confusión de Serenity Y todos seguimos un tiempo intentando explicarle el uso de tres "adverbios" que para ella se traducían igual, cuando en realidad ninguno es un adverbio y la duda no tenía base en la que apoyarse.


----------



## 0scar

Neuromante said:


> oscar, tu segunda traducción creo que es incorrecta. Si no me equivoco sería: *era da tre giorni *


----------



## dirk_mdn

Neuromante, quindi secondo te una frase come "È andato a Roma tre giorni fa" come si potrebbe trasporre nel passato, oltre che nella forma "Era andato a Roma tre  giorni prima"?


----------



## Neuromante

Ch c´è entra?
Io facevo una traduzzione fra spagnolo e italiano. Le due grammatiche sono abbastanza diverse. Non si possono fare giocchi cambiando i tempi in una e cercando poi di farli combaciare nel´altra


In prattica, nessuna delle due frasi che hai scritto in italiano corrisponde a *Hará tres días*


----------



## dirk_mdn

Infatti io nelle traduzioni che ho provato a fare all'inizio ho scritto " tre giorni prima" proprio per allontanarmi dalla struttura grammaticale dello spagnolo che prevede di coniugare il verbo "Hacer", mentre tu e oscar avete cercato di proporre strutture simili con i verbi "fare" ed "essere". Il mio ultimo messaggio era per cercare di capire in che modo ritenevi che si potesse usare l'espressione "era da tre giorni" per tradurre "Hacía tres días", visto che senza una frase completa non potevo darti ragione o torto.

L'espressione "Hará tres días", poi, non ho neanche provato a tradurla.


----------



## 0scar

Mi intento
_Hacía tres días que XX no dormía.
Era da tre giorni che XX non dormiva
Mañana hará tres días que no llueve
Domani saranno tre giorni che non piove.
_


----------



## dirk_mdn

Perfetto!

Prima mi era sorto il dubbio (probabilmente infondato) che qualcosa potesse ritenere che fossero corrette frasi come "era andato a casa faceva tre giorni" formate volgendo al passato una frase come "è andato a casa tre giorni fa".


----------



## nuevoestudiante

Ancorchè inusuale, forse perchè desueta o addirittura arcaica, la formulazione seguente non è errata:

Oggi, fanno tre giorni che non la vedo!

______________________________

*NEC CUM SPE NEC CUM METU*


----------



## 0scar

Al final esto que había puesto más arriba me parece que está bien 

"*erano tre giorni *che non si faceva vedere"
"hacia tres días que no..."


----------



## MissStronzetta

Ciao a tutti! mi è sorto un dubbio..come tradurreste "da ora ad allora" .
Mi spiego meglio : Da ora ad allora ( tipo tra due anni o comunque una cosa futura)  non penso di vedere la mia famiglia.
Può andare:
- Desde ahora hasta entonces no pienso ver a mi familia
o 
- Desde ahora hace entonces no pienso ver a mi familia.
Grazie a tutti!


----------



## Tomby

MissStronzetta said:


> Ciao a tutti! mi è sorto un dubbio..come tradurreste "da ora ad allora" .
> Mi spiego meglio : Da ora ad allora ( tipo tra due anni o comunque una cosa futura) non penso di vedere la mia famiglia.
> Può andare:
> - Desde ahora hasta entonces no pienso ver a mi familia
> o
> - Desde ahora hace entonces no pienso ver a mi familia.
> Grazie a tutti!


"Desde ahora hasta _entonces_ no pienso ver a mi familia"
Meglio:
"Desde ahora hasta _el momento propicio_ no pienso ver a mi familia"
TT.


----------



## El tano trucho

MissStronzetta said:


> Ciao a tutti! mi è sorto un dubbio..come tradurreste "da ora ad allora" .
> Mi spiego meglio : Da ora ad allora ( tipo tra due anni o comunque una cosa futura)  non penso di vedere la mia famiglia.
> Può andare:
> - Desde ahora hasta entonces no pienso ver a mi familia
> o
> - Desde ahora hace entonces no pienso ver a mi familia.
> Grazie a tutti!


Penso che la prima sia giusta perché "desde" si riferisce a un momento temporale ben preciso (_ahora_) quindi può essere usato, e "hasta" significa in questo caso "fino a".
Saluti,
ETT


----------



## MissStronzetta

Grazie mille!!


----------



## scorpio1984

dirk_mdn said:


> No.


 *D*ici che in italiano non esiste questa struttura "tre giorni fa"??? *L*a mia insegnante dell' italiano ci ha insegnato che se parliamo sul passato dobbiamo dire "sono arrivata qui tre anni fa". Allora, cosa pensi? *G*razie mille


----------



## Duncan#21

0scar said:


> Al final esto que había puesto más arriba me parece que está bien
> 
> "*erano tre giorni *che non si faceva vedere"
> "hacia tres días que no..."


"No se hacìa ver desde tres días" es justo?


----------



## honeyheart

Duncan#21 said:


> "No se hacìa ver desde tres días" es justo?


No, en todo caso lo correcto sería "no se hacía ver *desde hacía* tres días".

(Pero: "hacerse ver" no se usa en castellano, no significa lo que significa en italiano; y "justo" tampoco se usa en este sentido, en castellano sólo se refiere a "justicia".)


----------

